# Captain Needed



## mlg567

I purchased a 30ft Sea Ray and need a captain to help drive it from Aransas Pass to Freeport. I am looking for someone to show me how to operate the boat because I have never drove a twin inboard boat. Basically someone to babysit an inexperienced boater. Please inbox me cost and how soon you will be available.

Don't have to be licensed. Please just make sure you know how to operate a twin inboard boat of this size and how to get to Freeport lol. I dont have GPS


----------



## Harbormaster

$400 and you buy lunch at the Crab Trap in Sargent.

Sundancer?

What size fuel tank?

And I'm licensed!


----------



## saltwaterjunky

*trip*

Head out the PA jetties make a left hammer down aint`that hard just watch your rpms,guages etc. outta be a pretty easy ride or hit intercoastal and work ur way to Freeport not to far, but then that's just me.........


----------



## popeye_iv

I am a relocated Charter Boat Captain from Chicago. I can help you out with the twin screws... It's easy; like driving a tank. You do all of your maneuvering with the motors.

I prefer we pick a day to put a few hours on the boat first before we take it on a long run. Some sort of GPS should be in order and a working radio. It would be easy to follow the coast up to FP, but you never know what will on the way.

This is my 32' Trojan below. I was bringing it down from Kenosha to Waukegan this last spring. I was refitting electronics and I had no GPS aboard. An unexpected fog rolled in with less than 50 yds visibility.... Seriously, I had trouble seeing the bow of the boat. I had to rely on dead reckoning and my 12 years experience with the harbor to bring it in.


----------



## Boboe

Be careful around the mouth of the Brazos. I drive crewboats, and when working out of Freeport, we always make sure to stay at least 3 miles offshore of the mouth of the Brazos to avoid most of the logs etc it pukes out.


----------

